# Wheels for 215lbs guy: Pacenti SL23, HED?



## hey1214 (Jan 1, 2014)

hey guys, 

I am currently searching for a new wheelset. custom built. turns out not to be that easy. 
I am 6'8'' tall and weigh 210-220lbs, about 12000 miles per year. 

I am currently thinking of ChrisKing R45 hubs (28/32) and Sapim CX-Ray Spokes. 

But I am not sure which rims to use. I hope, somebody could give me advice here. 

I already went with KIN LIN XR380 (38mm alloy rim, 1.2lbs). that is definitely not the rim I will get happy with. great stiffness, but bad quality. 

instead of such deep rims, I decided to try wider ones like PacentiSL23, HED, Velocity A23 or HSON Archetype. I don't care for the weight difference between these ones. based on forums and wheel reviews, I d like to go with the PacentiSL23. seem to have good quality, finish and great stiffness. 

so my question to the wheel builders here would be: can you recommend these? or do you have reasons why to recommend other ones? or completely different wheel concept for my use? 

thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have built for myself both the Pacenti and Archetype wheelsets.

Both are excellent quality. Pacenti can be hard to mount tires. Archetypes no problem.

I'm 190# can work with a 20/28 build. More conservative for you would be a 24/32 build.

Run 25mm tires on these like a PR4 and you can use lower pressures like 80/95psi and have a comfortable ride too.


----------



## seely (Feb 13, 2007)

hey1214 said:


> instead of such deep rims, I decided to try wider ones like PacentiSL23, HED, Velocity A23 or HSON Archetype. I don't care for the weight difference between these ones. based on forums and wheel reviews, I d like to go with the PacentiSL23. seem to have good quality, finish and great stiffness.
> 
> so my question to the wheel builders here would be: can you recommend these? or do you have reasons why to recommend other ones? or completely different wheel concept for my use?
> 
> thanks!


I'd recommend the A23, but then again I'm more than a little bias (I am a wheelbuilder at Velocity/The Wheel Department). Seriously though, I'm pretty confident recommending the A23 to anyone, especially if you do a 24/28 or 28/32 (or combo thereof) with the OC rear wheel. The OC rear will get spoke tension closer to even for the drive/non-drive side. I've got a set of A23's on my light touring/road ride and absolutely love them.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

If you go use 24/28 you should be fine with either the PacentiSL23, HED, or Archtypes. 

I'm a bit below your weight and run a set of HED C2 rims factory built 24/28. Haven't had any trouble. I did have to replace the rear wheel due to a dog-caused crash and the replacement wheel came with some metal shavings in the rim. It took me about 5 minutes to shake the shavings out, but it did make me think about the QC. The wheel itself was true and seems fine.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

hey1214 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I am currently searching for a new wheelset. custom built. turns out not to be that easy.
> I am 6'8'' tall and weigh 210-220lbs, about *12000 miles per year. *
> ...


Either of the 4 rims laced with the number of spokes you indicated will suffice however the results may not be the same.

I bolded what I consider the operative words describing what you are after. 

The HED, the Archetype and the Pacenti will have pretty close to the same quality finish. I have built and used both HED and Archetype and find them to be exceptionally round and true.

The HED and the Archetype offer the similar sturdiness when one compares the size of the rim vs. its weight. The Pacenti is a lighter, thinner extrusion since it offers more surface area at a lesser weight.

Conti and Michelin tires can be installed on either HED or Archetype without use of tools. This is a prerequisite for me and I don't use any rim that I can not fit a tire w/o tools.

You kept mentioning the wheel stiffness. Wide and deep rims will help on that but hub geometry and number and type of spokes have a lot more to do with it. In light of this I would suggest considering the Race in lieu of the CX-Ray. You will have a bit of weight penalty but it will be meaningless in the whole scheme of things. Additionally, considering the number of spokes you are considering there is no aero benefit to be had from the bladed spokes so, IMO, there is really no point in using them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd go with the Heds.

Based on the pictures I've seen of cut away shots of each I wouldn't trust the thickness by the spoke hole area of the Pancetis if I was your size and rode your miles. that's just my take based on photos.......perhaps there's nothing to it but they do look thin in that area compared to the Heds so I think the Heds would reduce your chance of cracks around the spoke holes without giving up anything meaningful.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ...Based on the pictures I've seen of cut away shots of each I wouldn't trust the thickness by the spoke hole area of the Pancetis ....


Do you have links to those pix? I don't think the popular cutaway diagram below is accurate WRT material thickness. I've built up C2s and SL23s and am not concerned about the latter, though I only have about 1k miles on the SL23s compared to over 10k on the HEDs.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> *Do you have links to those pix?* I don't think the popular cutaway diagram below is accurate WRT material thickness. I've built up C2s and SL23s and am not concerned about the latter, though I only have about 1k miles on the SL23s compared to over 10k on the HEDs.
> 
> View attachment 290558


I don't. 

While that graphic you posted might not be exactly accurate I think it's probably indicative. If they are deeper and wider yet also lighter something has to give and it's got to be wall thinckness somewhere. (I'm assmuing they all use basically the same alloy)


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The Hed or the Pacent are the best choice. The Hed is more expensive and is probably slightly stronger in the spoke hole areas and sidewalls because the material placement. The Pacenti is a little wider with a deeper shape and some tires are harder to mount on it. 

The both build excellent and look great.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

I would trust the wheelbuilders on this, but if you like the Pacenti some of the builders have suggested using nipple washers on wheels without eyelets.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the Pacenti, but am a bit smaller than you. Still my wheel builder said up to 200 for a 24/28 combo. I feel much more secure on these than my old wheels. Mounting tires is a ×^$^#: though.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

What tires are you mounting?
and what does ^}^#*# mean?
I have to use a couple tire levers to get my tires on my MTB wheels, but this doesn't bother me. (Arch ex)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> What tires are you mounting?
> and what does ^}^#*# mean?
> I have to use a couple tire levers to get my tires on my MTB wheels, but this doesn't bother me. (Arch ex)


I run a Maxxis Refuse on the rear and a Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on the front. The Rubino is ok. The Maxxis is a .... (word that would not be allowed here that starts with a "b")


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like the specifications on the A23 but admittedly the quality isn't nearly as consistent as the SL23. It seems like alot of the spoke holes on the A23 (particularly the OC) have debris in the spoke holes. This isn't that big of a deal if you hit the spoke holes with a rat tail file, but this isn't something that you should have to do IMO. I have never seen the SL23 have this type of issue. Don't get me wrong I think the A23 is a great rim, but it's worth the extra $25 for the Pacenti.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

I have had SL23 rims built on White Hubs using DT Comp spokes, 32 rear and 28 front. They are tight but no problem fitting Schwalbe Ultremo or Rubino Pro tyres by hand - but you do have to centre the tyre before removing. I think the sl23 rims are great, however I have pulled 7 drive side spokes on the rear hub, and am taking the issue up with the wheel builder (who are reputable and very helpful). Wheels have done about 1500km, as they are my race wheels. I weigh about 220lbs and race two or three times a week, and am a "sprinty type" with a tendency to spin at moderate cadence. Hoping it was just a dud wheel, as the sl23 build up in to really nice wheels. But if you had concerns I would look at the C2, which seems to have a bit more material around the spoke holes.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Metro commuter said:


> I have had SL23 rims built on White Hubs using DT Comp spokes, 32 rear and 28 front. They are tight but no problem fitting Schwalbe Ultremo or Rubino Pro tyres by hand - but you do have to centre the tyre before removing. I think the sl23 rims are great, however I have pulled 7 drive side spokes on the rear hub, and am taking the issue up with the wheel builder (who are reputable and very helpful). Wheels have done about 1500km, as they are my race wheels. I weigh about 220lbs and race two or three times a week, and am a "sprinty type" with a tendency to spin at moderate cadence. Hoping it was just a dud wheel, as the sl23 build up in to really nice wheels. But if you had concerns I would look at the C2, which seems to have a bit more material around the spoke holes.


7 DS spokes pulling through would make me to check the spoke tension as well.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> 7 DS spokes pulling through would make me to check the spoke tension as well.


Tension was checked 4 weeks who, and all good. Wheels started making a bit of noise under load and coming out of true, so went looking for canes and found the DS spokes. Built by a reputable builder too, which make me think they might not be the rim for the larger/powerful rider.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Metro commuter said:


> Tension was checked 4 weeks who, and all good. Wheels started making a bit of noise under load and coming out of true, so went looking for canes and found the DS spokes. Built by a reputable builder too, which make me think they might not be the rim for the larger/powerful rider.


1500km, 32 double butted 14/15/14 spokes and 220 lbs rider don't really point to 7 pulled DS spokes unless some abnormally high tensions are applied to extremely thin rim extrusions without any reinforcement around the drillings.
The SL23 is a thinner extrusion but not appear to be crazy thin. I have not heard any complaints of nipples bulging the rim out like with the PL23 which would have indicated the beginning of a pull through. However, from what I understand about that rim, I would not venture above 120 kgf with the tire off.
My guess would have been too much tension but you said you checked it already ( out of curiosity, how much was it and how it was checked?) 
If there is a problem with a particular production run due to alloy composition or extrusion thickness then you will have lots of company.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> 1500km, 32 double butted 14/15/14 spokes and 220 lbs rider don't really point to 7 pulled DS spokes unless some abnormally high tensions are applied to extremely thin rim extrusions without any reinforcement around the drillings.
> The SL23 is a thinner extrusion but not appear to be crazy thin. I have not heard any complaints of nipples bulging the rim out like with the PL23 which would have indicated the beginning of a pull through. However, from what I understand about that rim, I would not venture above 120 kgf with the tire off.
> My guess would have been too much tension but you said you checked it already ( out of curiosity, how much was it and how it was checked?)
> If there is a problem with a particular production run due to alloy composition or extrusion thickness then you will have lots of company.


I do not know the tension, but will check with the Lbs that checked and let you know. It was checked,as I understand, with a DT tension tool thing (I am not a Wheelbuilder...I rely on people who have those skills). The guy that checked it built my CXp33 training wheels (32 spokes, and spokes that look like they'd hold up a suspension bridge) around the same time as the Pacentis were built in the USA, and has built previous cxp33 and Open Pro wheel sets for me. With cxp33 I tend to get huge klms out of them, and they die either with rim splitting or pulled drive side spokes after the braking surface is well and truly worn. But then the new cxp33 wheels are about 400g heavier, and their Ultegra hubs are not a nice as the magnificent White hubs.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

For a point of reference the cxp33 rim is eyeleted, weighs 470 grams and measures 19.4x23.6mm. The SL23 weighs 450 grams and measures 24x26mm.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm about 210# and had a set of HED C2, white hubs, sapim CX ray hubs built up in 28/32. super bomb proof!!! they've been used on the road, singletrack and some CX racing.


----------



## Winter Rider (Dec 13, 2011)

BHS C472w Clincher Rim - 23mm wide - 28mm deep!!!

I'm same weight range.. this is what I'd build if I wanted 23mm width. But you won't see this rim compared much on these kind of pages.. no margin for the builders.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Alex Rims all the way . . . . . 

Kidding.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

OP, I am riding Pacentis and I think they are a great rim (I'm 195#). However, they are a very lightweight extrusion, and I would recommend you try them with the 28f/32r spoke count you mentioned in your first post for the sake of long term durability.


----------



## hey1214 (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for all the answers. 
I went with the pacenti rims  

I did a bit of "research" on the picture posted in this thread. Ive seen it before and the rim profils looked very interesting. 
I am very sure that they do not show the actual profile or the actual thickness. may be a hint, but if you compare the weight of the different rims and their profile-area, you will see ...
I guess pacenti profile should be a bit thicker than shown ... nevertheless they are light compared to their measures. 

I went with 28/32, so I hope I am fine. 
finish of the rims is perfect, but I am a bit concerned about the usage indicator. if the usage indicator is correct, I guess only 0,2-0,3mm of the rim have to disappear, before the usage indicator is invisible. I was hoping the rims would make 20000miles! but I am not so sure anymore  but lets see ...


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Usage indicator? Where is that?
Good choices on your new wheels!


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

How easy or difficult was it to mount tires?



hey1214 said:


> thanks for all the answers.
> I went with the pacenti rims
> 
> I did a bit of "research" on the picture posted in this thread. Ive seen it before and the rim profils looked very interesting.
> ...


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine needed tire levers (mich pro 4 service course). No way I could get them on by hand.


----------



## hey1214 (Jan 1, 2014)

usage indicator is a small pit cut into the rim. if you use the rim, extrusions will ge thinner and thinner. as soon as this pit is not visible anymore, you should stop using them because the extrusion is too thin for safety use. that's for the sake of theory. I never reached that point with any of my rims  but I guess I have a good chance to do so with the pacenti rims. 
I ony wondered, because I have seen rims tha have a usage indicator with a depth of 1mm. and the one on the pacenti rim maybe has a depth of 0.2 or 0.3mm. do not have a digital gauging tool. 

tires are easy to mount. you need tire levlers, definitely. but you do not need a lot of power. they are easy to fit. have had a lot of worse rims.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I mount new Pro4s on my Pacentis with fingers, talc and technique. No tools needed. I do use thin rim tape, which might help a bit.


----------



## hey1214 (Jan 1, 2014)

hey guys, 

after I got the pacenti rims with chrisking hubs I was very excited. 24mm wide rims have a really great riding quality, especially in fast bends they are great to ride. i guess i will never ride 19mms again  

nevertheless the pacenti were not the right rims for me. after 2k kilometers i took a close look on the rim - little cracks at every spoke hole on the driveside (rear wheel of course). the wheelbuidler i trusted with the pacenti, operates with high spoke tension. of course not out of range, would be perfect for every other rider. but not for me  so my quest to find the perfect rim goes on ...


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

TRy the H Plus Son rim. They are a bit heavier, but have a nice thick spoke bed.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Usage indicator? Where is that?
> Good choices on your new wheels!


The usage indicator is a small dimple in on the brake track which is exactly opposite of the valve hole. It doesn't effect braking performance or anything like that but it's there to act as an indicator as to how thick the brake track is.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey1214 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> after I got the pacenti rims with chrisking hubs I was very excited. 24mm wide rims have a really great riding quality, especially in fast bends they are great to ride. i guess i will never ride 19mms again
> 
> nevertheless the pacenti were not the right rims for me. after 2k kilometers i took a close look on the rim - little cracks at every spoke hole on the driveside (rear wheel of course). the wheelbuidler i trusted with the pacenti, operates with high spoke tension. of course not out of range, would be perfect for every other rider. but not for me  so my quest to find the perfect rim goes on ...


I had one crack. So did another guy at our LBS. They replaced both of ours. Put washers in the new rim. Has only been a few rides but so far so good.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The spoke tension is not necessarily set for rider weight. If anything, a heavier rider required higher spoke tension. Regardless, if the wheel was built within the tension range of the rim then the rim should be under warranty. Another great rim that I have not seen any spoke hole cracking in is the Hed Belgium C2.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just built Hed Belgium C2 with KingR45 hubs, Sapim spokes 32 f/r. Love them. Will post pick for you. Just got yesterday and they are magic. 220# rider here coming of Ksyrium SL.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> I run a Maxxis Refuse on the rear and a Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on the front. The Rubino is ok. The Maxxis is a .... (word that would not be allowed here that starts with a "b")


With what rim tape?

After cursing Continental GP4000s on Velocity Fusions (which were even worse than Continentals on Kinlin XR300s which were my previous tightness champion I only managed using Velo Plugs) I switched to two wraps of 1 mil (.0025 - .0027" with adhesive, totaling .005 - .0054") Kapton tape which made the difference between needing tools and comfortably hand-mounting tires on tight rims.

For comparison purposes Velox is .020-.020". Scotch 898 Filament tape is .0066" with two wraps totaling .0132", and Rox Ultralight strips are .009".


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> With what rim tape?
> 
> After cursing Continental GP4000s on Velocity Fusions (which were even worse than Continentals on Kinlin XR300s which were my previous tightness champion I only managed using Velo Plugs) I switched to two wraps of 1 mil (.0025 - .0027" with adhesive, totaling .005 - .0054") Kapton tape which made the difference between needing tools and comfortably hand-mounting tires on tight rims.
> 
> For comparison purposes Velox is .020-.020". Scotch 898 Filament tape is .0066" with two wraps totaling .0132", and Rox Ultralight strips are .009".


Whatever the shop put in. Likely Specialized.


----------



## mattythemod (Aug 12, 2012)

Well i had a pair of SL23 built up and i loved them , fantastic comfy wheels and only summer use on my best bike as i live in the UK where we have winter bikes from Oct through to april ....done a couple of rides last week and noticed some tinging coming from the rear wheel and upon closer inspection noticed there was 7 cracks around driveside spoke nipples to say i am gutted is an understatement currently in talks with the UK supplier / wheelbuilder and Pacenti about resolution , have to question those who say these are a robust rim or maybe i i had one from a bad batch ?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mattythemod said:


> Well i had a pair of SL23 built up and i loved them , fantastic comfy wheels and only summer use on my best bike as i live in the UK where we have winter bikes from Oct through to april ....done a couple of rides last week and noticed some tinging coming from the rear wheel and upon closer inspection noticed there was 7 cracks around driveside spoke nipples to say i am gutted is an understatement currently in talks with the UK supplier / wheelbuilder and Pacenti about resolution , have to question those who say these are a robust rim or maybe i i had one from a bad batch ?


They should replace them. My shop did. Had to use the current year. Apparently this was an issue with last year's rim. Also put nipples in. And delivered the bike back to me, because they ran a little past closing. Happy with the result and service. Of course only a couple of rides in since but they were long good rides.


----------



## mattythemod (Aug 12, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> They should replace them. My shop did. Had to use the current year. Apparently this was an issue with last year's rim. Also put nipples in. And delivered the bike back to me, because they ran a little past closing. Happy with the result and service. Of course only a couple of rides in since but they were long good rides.


Good news is that PACENTI have agreed to warranty the rim and the wheelbuilder in the UK is going to do a rebuild , good result although my confidence in the rims has been dented ...we will see in the long term how they last .


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mattythemod said:


> Good news is that PACENTI have agreed to warranty the rim and the wheelbuilder in the UK is going to do a rebuild , good result although my confidence in the rims has been dented ...we will see in the long term how they last .


What makes you think the next time will be any different?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> What makes you think the next time will be any different?


While I agree it dented my confidence in them, it was supposedly an issue with last year's model.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

It seems ridiculous that Veloplugs can't be used on Velocity's light weight clincher rim. Who gives a sh!t if you have to use rim tape on a heavy rim, but your light rims should be compliant with light weight Veloplugs. I've been happy with Aeroheads & Veloplugs for my last two builds, but with the Aerohead OC off the market and the heavier A23 not being Veloplug compliant, I'll probably look elsewhere for the next set of wheels I build. Please come out with a light OC rim that I want to ride. I also think that a wear indicator on the braking surface is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> While I agree it dented my confidence in them, it was supposedly an issue with last year's model.


Have there been different year models? As far as I've heard there haven't been any changes......depending who told you that you might want to look deeper (if you care if something has changed or not)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Have there been different year models? As far as I've heard there haven't been any changes......depending who told you that you might want to look deeper (if you care if something has changed or not)


Did not look deeply. From my LBS/wheelbuilder. Different decals at least from looking at them.  Plus put in washers. The wheels held up to some tough rides and one pothole that I was surprised did not shatter it. Then about a year later, I noticed a tiny crack and the wheel was out of true.


----------



## seely (Feb 13, 2007)

twinkles said:


> It seems ridiculous that Veloplugs can't be used on Velocity's light weight clincher rim. Who gives a sh!t if you have to use rim tape on a heavy rim, but your light rims should be compliant with light weight Veloplugs. I've been happy with Aeroheads & Veloplugs for my last two builds, but with the Aerohead OC off the market and the heavier A23 not being Veloplug compliant, I'll probably look elsewhere for the next set of wheels I build. Please come out with a light OC rim that I want to ride. I also think that a wear indicator on the braking surface is a fantastic idea.


Being that the A23 is tubeless ready, Veloplugs won't work. Here's a comparison of the tubeless & non-tubeless A23 web design:









The general industry trend and rider preference has been to move to wider rims, and tubeless offerings are increasing as well. As far as weight concerns go, we recommend using our lightweight Velotape (or something like Stan's) with the A23 which is relatively comparable in weight to a set of Veloplugs. 

Off the record, some riders *have* successfully used Veloplugs on our current A23 design, but we do not officially endorse it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

twinkles said:


> It seems ridiculous that Veloplugs can't be used on Velocity's light weight clincher rim...


Two layers of 3/4" 1mil Kapton tape is 5 gm per wheel. If you want really lightweight, use two 3/4" x 3/4" pieces over each hole and it will weigh ~1.25 gm for a 24 spoke wheel.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

mellowman said:


> interesting if 3/4" squares actually works, have you tried this?...


What I have done is punch through the continuous Kapton tape to replace a spoke and nipple and then patch over it with two 3/4" squares. The tape sticks to itself similarly to how it sticks to clean aluminum so I'm confident it would work. The risk is, of course, that if it lets go you could get a flat which could be quite dangerous if it happens at an inopportune time. 

1 Mil Kapton Tape (Polyimide), 3/4" x 36 yds: Electrical Tape: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

I should mention that 3/4" is good for wide rims like Pacenti SL23, HED C2, etc.. 5/8" is best for traditional 19mm wide rims.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Weight? Just think of the money saved. Using two 3/4" squares on a 24 hole rim means you can do 36 wheels/roll. That's 25 cents per wheel even at the exorbitant Amazon price.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

mellowman said:


> If 3/4" squares works then in the event of spoke replacement you'd only have to replace the one 3/4" square which might be reusable. I have kapton tape and it does seem to re-stick over and over quite well if kept clean. haven't used it on rims yet.
> 
> If squares don't work the risk is as many holes in your inner-tube as you have spoke holes and a ride home if you don't have more tape with you. but saving what? 7.5g of rotational weight is sooo tempting .


I've used 1 mil Kapton on 3 sets of wheels now, 2x wrap, no problems after many rides. 
I also check the inside spoke and valve holes carefully for any sharp edges sticking up, left over from machining. Some rims are better than others for that. 
This tape is so thin, I could see hole edge burrs like that working through it over time. I use a woodworking V bit in drill at low speed to knock this excess off, then vacuum. Takes 5 minutes and I feel better afterwards 

I would just wrap the rim, it's more secure over the long haul that way. I've also used the kapton tape on bars to secure things, and it does come unraveled at the end if you rub it over time. So would not be using it in individual squares inside a rim bed. May be OK, but I don't worry about 3-4g / wheel. Even at 2 full wraps, with Kapton you are saving 15g or so over velox tape per wheel.


----------

